# réseau domestique MAC PC via un routeur WIFI



## goliathcool (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais partager/acceder à mon ibook depuis mon pc sous windows xp pro. J'ai le pc et le mac connectés à Internet via le routeur wifi mais j'arrive pas à échanger des fichiers entre les deux?
Je viens d'y passer deux fois 2h et impossible. quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
Merci


----------



## fpoil (7 Décembre 2005)

menu pomme préférences système/partage onglet services cocher partager les fichiers windows


----------



## goliathcool (8 Décembre 2005)

merci de la réponse j'avais déjà essayer mais ça marche pas mon pc ne voit pas le mac


----------



## fpoil (8 Décembre 2005)

cela doit être un pb de groupe, par défaut sous win le groupe réseau de ton ordi s'appelle Workgroup et il faut mettre le mac dans le même groupe

cela se passe dans application/utilitaires/ format de répertoire

tu cliques sur smb et tu choisis comme nom workgroup

sinon firewall désactivé dans xp ?


----------



## goliathcool (12 Décembre 2005)

j'ai pas réussi excuse moi je dois etre popol 
le mac reconnait le groupe de travail créé sous windows mais je peux rien faire avec
le pare feu est desactivé sous xp


----------



## goliathcool (12 Décembre 2005)

En fait le pc ne voit pas la mac et le mac detecte un réseau mais rien à faire.


----------



## didierLyon (19 Décembre 2005)

j'ai le même soucis que toi...
ça commence à me prendre la tête !


----------

